# Snowboards Gloves under 50$



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

i had the celtek trippin mitten and i loved them. they got a little cold once and a while but nothing a liner wouldnt fix. They were also pretty water proof, the 20k lining with some waterproofing spray added and they kept my fingers dry. Also they dont make your hands feel like nubs lol. They feel kinda cheap but withstood the rope tow so they seem quality. Mine got stolen so ill probably be buying another set but they are on sale at 6pm for arond 30 bucks!

Celtek Trippin' Tie Dye - 6pm.com


----------



## mjcutri (Jan 5, 2012)

*Cabela's Pinnacle*

I have used these ($45) Cabela's gloves for 4 years and they just wore out so I ordered these ($55) just yesterday. They have a 1 cent shipping deal until Feb 13th using the code 22PENNY.
The gloves are gore-tex (waterproof) and have 150 gram thinsulate insulation (means nothing to me too), but they are super warm. I shook a guys hand in line for the lift the other day and he was surprised at how warm my had was. They're not snowboard specific, but they are warm and waterproof and have held up well for me. The leather in the fingertips on my left hand wore through this year and I couldn't figure out why (the right side was still fine,) and then I realized it's from cleaning snow out of my binding before I strap in. (I ride goofy.)


----------



## PA n8 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got a pair of Dakine Scout's for Christmas I believe they were $35 on Amazon. Got the plain black ones because they were $10 cheaper than the other colors. They have liners, nose wipe, and goggle wipe. I really like these gloves.

Some people complained about the sizing guide being too small and many people sized up. I actually was right on the line of medium/large but I didn't want to get gloves where the fingers were too long so I got the medium. I am very happy I did. With the liners in they are a tad bit snug but they are breaking in and are much better now. If I go without the liner they are looser, a large would have been too big.

I just checked and they are $32 on Amazon now.


----------



## BeKSa88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for quick reply  I'm still in love with Celtek ( this graphic is just awesome !!) But I'm still looking  More give me more


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

on thryll.com right now they have a bunch of Pow gloves for under $50


----------



## BeKSa88 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm really enjoying some sick graphicks and colour  Can You give me more than this Celtek??


----------

